# Resuming from where I left off no longer works…



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I’m surprised I’m not seeing a thread on this. For several weeks now resuming from where I left off is no longer working. When I go back and play something it just starts at the beginning. This is a major feature in using the product is a big pain at this point. TiVo told me a couple weeks ago they knew about it and they were working on it but still no updates. Is everyone else having this issue or not?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: Can't resume recorded shows anymore - they start from the beginning

No, not everyone.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

Todd said:


> I'm surprised I'm not seeing a thread on this. For several weeks now resuming from where I left off is no longer working. When I go back and play something it just starts at the beginning. This is a major feature in using the product is a big pain at this point. TiVo told me a couple weeks ago they knew about it and they were working on it but still no updates. Is everyone else having this issue or not?


Yes as of Thanksgiving and hate it


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

davecochran19 said:


> Yes as of Thanksgiving and hate it


I still have the problem but found a work around that seems to work. When done with a recorded program to be finished later. Simply turn off your TV and the Edge seems to retain your spot to be finished later. Doesn't make sense but works for me.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

davecochran19 said:


> I still have the problem but found a work around that seems to work. When done with a recorded program to be finished later. Simply turn off your TV and the Edge seems to retain your spot to be finished later. Doesn't make sense but works for me.


Now this doesn't work. I don't watch everything straight thru. I hate this Edge. Many problems, CC, CS,. Really wish I'd stayed with my bolt


----------



## RaynhamGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

Happens to me, but not all the time. Mostly, it's if me (or one of my dogs) hits a button on the remote by mistake. I go back to the show, and it starts from the top. I know it's sporadic because there are times it remembers my place. And, for what it's worth, it's happening on my Bolt, so I don't know if it's an Edge v. Bolt issue or just a bug in the overall OS. 

Either way, it is indeed annoying.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

RaynhamGuy said:


> Happens to me, but not all the time. Mostly, it's if me (or one of my dogs) hits a button on the remote by mistake. I go back to the show, and it starts from the top. I know it's sporadic because there are times it remembers my place. And, for what it's worth, it's happening on my Bolt, so I don't know if it's an Edge v. Bolt issue or just a bug in the overall OS.
> 
> Either way, it is indeed annoying.


No idea either but it happens all the time. Never happened on my Bolt but spend $600 on an Edge and it starts. Tivo service is nothing like used to be, nor are the devices


----------



## RaynhamGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

davecochran19 said:


> No idea either but it happens all the time. Never happened on my Bolt but spend $600 on an Edge and it starts. Tivo service is nothing like used to be, nor are the devices


It never happened on my Bolt until a couple of months ago, which I assume coincided with a buggy software update. But agreed, the service is NOT like it used to be, all the UI "improvements" make it harder to figure out how to do things. Progress ain't what it used to be.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Started with my Edge two or three weeks ago.


----------

